# Matagorda Offshore Friday



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

Kingfish bite has improved over this past week. Red snapper are still coming up fat in most spots 40+ miles.


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

Top Shelf Fishing. said:


> Kingfish bite has improved over this past week. Red snapper are still coming up fat in most spots 40+ miles.
> View attachment 4587356
> View attachment 4587357


Nice Allen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice catch. Your staying on them!


----------



## SangoRay54 (Nov 24, 2019)

What are you charging for 2 people charter. How far out are you going


----------



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

SangoRay54 said:


> What are you charging for 2 people charter. How far out are you going


Hey Sango,

To have the whole boat for you and your group the price is 800.00 for up to four people. 900 for six people. I do not charge extra for fuel on any of my trips.
Sometimes I have "open boat" trips where I take up to 4 people from mixed groups for 200 a piece. I am not sure when I will have room for one of these trips though..

We are going around 50 miles out on each trip now. 

Allen
Topshelffishing.com
281 750 2227


----------



## SangoRay54 (Nov 24, 2019)

Thank you for the up update, do you have anything open September 6,7 or 8 th.2 people mixed


----------



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

SangoRay54 said:


> Thank you for the up update, do you have anything open September 6,7 or 8 th.2 people mixed


PM Sent


----------

